# Alternator gone bad



## otomodo (May 23, 2008)

The exxy was parked on driveway and after the blizzard we had, the engine bay had some snow. 

On Tuesday morning at work(morning break), i went to Tim to get some top fuel(dark rost and espresso added) to kick 5th gear in. When i started the engine i heard a noise as if something was rubbing on a fan, i gave it some gas and it was louder.
I drove to Tim's and the noise still there and a minute later, it started to smell like something rubbing on a fan lol(electric motor burning hot) if you don't know what it is, take a sniff at an amplifier or cable decoder hot with some dirt mixed in.
Since i only have 15 min break i had to keep moving and inspect that at lunch time.
I was surprise to see some melted snow ot top of the battery and i m pretty sure the alternator was shorted by the water touching both battery poles.

Restarted the engine at lunch time and the noise was there, checked the voltage and it was at 14,6v(normal)

On the drive home , the noise was not as loud and it had the same voltage.
On Wednesday morning rechecked the voltage and it was at 11,6v and it never went up again.
Restarted the engine at lunch time and the voltage was at 11,3v. On my way back home on Thursday voltage dropped at 11v and kept falling as the meters went by untill the third stop sign before i got home.
Na gas pedal at all,driving only on iddle to die 100m further, 600m from home.
I had planned to park the exxy last week but the blizzard made me wait another week at a cost of an alternator.

The civic is on the road and the exxy is parked. If i sell the civic, i 'll repair the exxy if not i ll do it before next winter.




HO MALA?
Acarta pà grota


----------



## MikeHJ (Mar 7, 2017)

similar thing happened to me last summer, although I'd didn't get the smell.

The car went into limp mode and I crawled into a parking lot, 200m after leaving home. Luckily I have another car and a fully charged marine battery.

I could start the Exxy from the other car and with the marine battery, but the moment I took the jumper cable off, the exxy sputtered and died. I managed to get it back home by running the jumper cables back into the cab to the marine battery on the floor.

I figured the alternator was shot and maybe the battery too. When running, the voltages between the alternator and the battery were all over the place. Took the battery to Canadian Tire and they tested it for free. All good.

Before I went and got another alternator (and only because the parts place was closed), I disconnected every electrical connection between the alternator and the battery one by one. Scrubbed them down with sandpaper and a wire brush. The dirtiest ones were the kind of triple connection at the battery terminal.

Once I got the battery recharged and everything reconnected, the voltages were dead steady and have been ever since.

I know my Exxy had been Krown Rustproofed religiously by the previous owner. It looked like some of the connections looked a little oily. I was surprised how little contamination to took to make a connection go bad. Took me an hour and saved me the cost of an alternator, maybe you get lucky too.


----------



## otomodo (May 23, 2008)

I didn't do the car running unplug the battery test yet. 
I m pretty busy at work and lately, it s been cold. As the temperature is going up, i'll be up to the tests on the car.
A coworker has a sentra se-r and he offered me a used alternator he has. 



HO MALA?
Acarta pà grota


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Smells are always a bad sign, unless they are spring related. 
Let us know if the sentra alternator works.


----------



## anjp (Jul 3, 2016)

I had to replace my alternator last fall. It died on the 401 after being parked in a ParknFly for about a week. 
Not sure exactly the cause but it was a fairly easily DIY fix (after an incredibly expensive tow). 

I have heard the 'disconnect your battery' method to test the alternator is not a good option anymore. It may have worked great back when cars had carburetors and cap&rotor firing, but with computer control nowadays it can cause some harm to the engine. 

Cheers
Andrew


----------



## otomodo (May 23, 2008)

I don't know if a bad battery in a car car burn down an alternator, but in a motorcycle it surely can. In my motorcycle ,it costed me 800$ in parts plus labor.
The new battery i ve installed in my civic was totally charged before it was installed.


I didn't wanted to boost the exxy with my lexus(hybrid) because all of the electronics. The funny part was carrying a spare battery in the trunk like a jeep with a gas can in the back.


HO MALA?
Acarta pà grota


----------



## anjp (Jul 3, 2016)

Yeah a bad battery can put undue strain on the alternator and burn it down quicker. 

My remanufactured alternator cost a couple hundred dollars from PartSource plus core charge


----------



## MikeHJ (Mar 7, 2017)

Yeah, a bad battery can fry the voltage regulator in the alternator. A bad voltage regulator can fry a battery too. So sometimes, it is a bit of a chicken and an egg scenario.

But disconnecting the battery while the car is running is not a good thing. Voltage regulators need feedback from the battery to operate properly. If the alternator's voltage regulator is bad, you risk frying the computer.

Much better to remove the alternator, take it to a shop and have them bench test it. Luckily, removing the alternator is easy on the X trail (another reason to avoid the Ford Escape)


----------



## otomodo (May 23, 2008)

With all the noise i ve heard from the alternator i doubt it was the regulator.I kept an eye un the voltage(obd2 bleutooh connected) and it stayed all day at 14,6v. Once the alternator is out ,i 'll do a few test with it.


HO MALA?
Acarta pà grota


----------



## MikeHJ (Mar 7, 2017)

otomodo said:


> With all the noise i ve heard from the alternator i doubt it was the regulator.I kept an eye un the voltage(obd2 bleutooh connected) and it stayed all day at 14,6v. Once the alternator is out ,i 'll do a few test with it.


Sorry, didn't mean to suggest that it was only the regulator. On the X trail, the regulator is in the alternator and not really serviceable. An internal battery short can fry it. In that case, if you just replace the battery, the bad regulator can overcharge your new battery and fry it as well. Or the regulator just dies on its own and consistently undercharges your battery, leaving you running on an increasingly run down battery until you get stranded. The battery may still be good.

It may be one or the other or both. Eliminating the battery from diagnostic consideration and testing the alternator alone is a good thing, but unhooking the battery while your car is running is not a risk-free way of doing it.

Is your alternator still making noise? There's not much to an alternator in terms of moving parts beyond the pulley, bearings and shaft. Hard to think that it would put out a steady 14.6 if any of them were toast. Maybe you have a slipping belt?


----------



## otomodo (May 23, 2008)

As i said above, the battery had about 1mm of melted snow on top. That was probably what caused the short towards the alternator. 
I did not put a new battery in it, i had a civic parked outside the whole winter and the 6 years old battery didn't survived. Since i needed a boost, i was not comfortable doing it with my ct200h, so i had buy a new one for the honda and boost the exxy. 

You can still hear a buzz coming out of it but not as loud. 

HO MALA?
Acarta pà grota


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Guess you must have been in a spot with lots of blowing snow. Glad you guys got the full brunt of the storm and not us. We got 15 cms and with the sun of the past few days, its been melting fast.


----------



## otomodo (May 23, 2008)

Pretty much in this position








The wind blowing from the backyard

HO MALA?
Acarta pà grota


----------



## otomodo (May 23, 2008)

Shopping now for an alternator. 
Scrap yards don't care if a part from a rogue will do. 
Tomorrow i heading to a kenny u pull,they have a 2005 that came in last moth.

I 'll take some pictures and if someone needs a how to, i ll do it then.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Hi Otomodo
What do you mean by scrap yards don't care? Are you saying someone has one from a 08-12 Rogue and will not sell it to you?
RockAuto shows them as the same as that for 02-13 T30 and T31 X Trails. In your shoes I would pay for a rebuilt one rather than one that has been sitting exposed to the elements and not run for who knows how long. Don't forget you can get the core charge refunded when you bring them the old one you replaced. How much is a used one from the scrap yard? But whatever you decide, I will be looking forward to your how to and extraordinary photography skills. I am guessing mine might be on borrowed time. I wonder how long they can last without at least one part failing?


----------



## otomodo (May 23, 2008)

Hi Quad
That s what I meant, as soon as i ask if the part from the rogue will fit they say it s totally different and hang up. 
It happened 3 times, i didn't had the time to ask if an alternator from a sentra se-r would fit.
Prices vary from 30$(kenny u pull) to 280$ new. 
I ve found one on ebay from fort Erie used for 175$ .
If there s nothing in the exxy tomorrow, I'll order it new (225$) .
Maybe i ll check kenny u pull in the afternoon at the Gatineau location. I will be in the region for the rest of the day.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Hi Otomodo 
Just looked on part diagrams on Nissan4U.com and the alternator part number for the 2006 x trail is 23100AU40A and the alternate part number they give is 23100AU40D. When I look at the one for a 2008 Rogue the alternator number is 23100AU40D the same as the alternate for the X trail.

RockAuto shows it as fitting as well. and just looked at PartSouq and they show the same part numbers as Nissan4U. The one they have available for the 2006 X trail is 23100AU40D, the same as they show as the right one for a 2010 Rogue. And, the original manufacturer for both is HITACHI. 

Sentra and Altima 2.5's have different Nissan part numbers so probably wont be direct fit or same spec.


----------



## MikeHJ (Mar 7, 2017)

otomodo said:


> If there s nothing in the exxy tomorrow, I'll order it new (225$) .
> Maybe i ll check kenny u pull in the afternoon at the Gatineau location. I will be in the region for the rest of the day.


Don't think Kenny U-pull Gatineau or Ottawa have an Exxy in their yard. Standard Auto Wreckers (Kanata) have 3 in their Upic yard,

I was there looking for other Exxy stuff 2 weeks ago. I think 2 of 3 still had alternators (BTW the one listed in Row 73 is in Row 13)


----------



## X-hale (Apr 17, 2017)

Man it's nice to be on the same forum as other locals.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

I agree thanks for pointing out Standard Auto Wreckers has a few XTrails in its yard. I am curious what prices are like. They have a section on their website about new parts but the prices are pretty darn high for everything on it. So high in fact that current dealer prices are a better deal for some items like control arms. They are pretty much double rockauto for some of the stuff, makes me wonder what they will want for used items. 
Good luck Otomodo if you do go. Its supposed to keep raining all weekend. 
Re the 225 price will they give you a core refund if you bring them the one you take out?


----------



## MikeHJ (Mar 7, 2017)

X-hale said:


> Man it's nice to be on the same forum as other locals.


I'm looking for 2 front exterior door handles, color coded to the beige "sunlight sand" color. I pulled my originals off and snapped the little hooks that help hold the handles to the inside of door skin. I've epoxied them and they work, but without the hooks there is a little flex when opening the door. I'd like some unbroken ones.

So I keep an eye on the changing inventory of the local U-pull places and if I can't tell what color the wreck is on the website, then I drop by. Standard Auto is 5 minutes from my house and doesn't charge an entry fee, but doesn't put pictures on their website. I look a little odd strolling thru the yard after work in office clothes, but it saves me wasting a trip carrying tools.

If you're looking for something specific and can give me a few days, I'm happy to swing by and snap a few pics so that you don't waste a trip or miss an opportunity.

Their U-pick prices are pretty standard (ie low), but their used part prices come out of the country wide used part inventory network....so not amazing. I've pulled a headlight assembly for $7, the full heater assembly for $20, tow hitch assembly for $10. I might go grab some door lock actuators if they're not rusty

A U-pull alternator would be $25-$30


----------



## otomodo (May 23, 2008)

I saw nothing on their website except the laval location. The Gatineau location is an option, i ll have to be in laval at 9 am, if it goes well, back home by 11am with fresh bread and pasteis de natas. Go to Gatineau, change mother in law winter tires, replace a burned DRL eat some chouriço and having some ? tough life. To end the day a birthday party and more beer. 
The worse part of the day will be the ride home(1h45m) late-night ☕


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Door lock actuators would probably be a good score. I think mine needs one for the rear hatch which closes but no longer locks after I got bumped in the rear. Decided to take advantage of my insurance for once, and they will repair the bumper, and dents in the rear hatch door bottom, and fix the door lock, and repaint everything nicely. Plus I get a rental car, zero deductible and no insurance increase. Obviously busy season in that industry. Called April 7th, and the X goes in on May 22.

Sounds like you have a busy one Otomodo, a trip to Kanata is probably not in the cards. Still there must be a Rogue in one of the yards. Ignore the bozos at the counter and just get one. You can probably find an 08 or 09 with a ruined CVT that someone didn't want to spend the big bucks to replace.


----------



## MikeHJ (Mar 7, 2017)

Probably too late, but

Kenny U-pull in Laval has an 2005 XTrail that came in yesterday. Front end looks perfect in their picture (ie not in a front end crash)


----------



## chadn (Jan 28, 2010)

quadraria10 said:


> Door lock actuators would probably be a good score. I think mine needs one for the rear hatch which closes but no longer locks after I got bumped in the rear.


This could also be a broken wire in the rear door wiring harness. That's a $150-200 part that you might be able to get replaced.


----------



## otomodo (May 23, 2008)

MikeHJ said:


> Probably too late, but
> 
> Kenny U-pull in Laval has an 2005 XTrail that came in yesterday. Front end looks perfect in their picture (ie not in a front end crash)


Too late indeed. 
There was suppose to be 1 exxy, finnaly they had 3. 
I saw the one on 24b and since it had nothing for me, i walked back looking for a rogue. On alley 22 saw a black exxy very clean but no alternator. 
Damp head to toe walked back and spotted a 2003 altima, opened the hood and there was a almost brand new alternator. I could put my hand on fire, that alternator is the same. 
Headed for the exit and asked someone if they had a rogue in there, he asked me what part i was looking for. I told him and he asked if i looked into the exxy on alley 29, i said no and went back. 
When i saw the exxy with no front end(all smashed)and no back end discouraged i was. 
Then i saw the engine on the ground with the alternator on it, almost under the firewall. 2 minutes later i was heading to the exit with the alternator. 
A grand total of 32$ tx in.


----------



## MikeHJ (Mar 7, 2017)

Lousy day to do it, but the rain helps keep the wrecks from getting picked over too quickly.

At least the alternator on the Exxy is a simple, quick swap so you'll know pretty quickly if the replacement works.

There must be quite a few of us watching the Upic inventories: I went to Cornwall to see an Exxy that had arrived the day before and got there an hour after the yard opened. The front bumper and the exhaust manifold were already gone and 2 more guys showed up soon after I arrived. Luckily we all wanted different things.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Good stuff Otomodo. Glad you found one. Hope it works well. I bet the Altima's was similar, but from what I can tell based on Rock Auto most they sell are 100 Amp units whereas ours requires a 110. Though I do see they sell an AC Delco reman one for the Altima that has the same specs as ours. So who knows unless you compare them side by side and even then it might just be a diferent mounting bracket. I see Rock refunds $ 81 for a core. It would be cool if you could make a few bucks selling your original that you will be swapping out.


----------



## otomodo (May 23, 2008)

It s all done and working(for now) 
To take the alternator out, i had to spray some wd40 over the bolts i was about to remove. 
Armed with a flat screwdriver and a 10mm socket wrench took the plastic inside of the wheel down(didn't touched the last pin on the left)








With a 14mm pushed the tension pulley backwards until the belt was able to clear ac compressor.















Released the connections on the alternator(12mm), ac line and black cable on the left(both clips)







I took a 14mm wrench to loosen the 2 bolts securing the alternator, the one in the bottom got wd40 sprayed at the tip on the right.







Since everything was gripped, i had to work the bolts by tightening and loosening. The socket wrench with a long 14mm socket was a must for the lower bolt, once it was free, i switched for the short socket. 
With both bolts out i played a bit with it to release from the base and let it down.







I had to remove the bracket from the block, otherwise the alternator wouldn't come up.









Installing was exactly doing the reverse except for the lower bolt, it had to be perfectly aligned


----------



## MikeHJ (Mar 7, 2017)

Yeah, the manual's removal instructions leave a bit to be desired. Step 4-remove the alternator upwards Step 5-remove the mounting bolts. Ummmm, really?

I hope you figured out that the mounting bracket had to be removed quicker than I did. I played Tetris with the loose alternator for a good ten minutes. Figuring that the manual doesn't say that it needs to be removed so therefore there must be a way to wiggle it out.

Hope the replacement lasts for you!


----------



## otomodo (May 23, 2008)

I never looked at the manual, it looked to me this was an easy job. 
I doubted for a minute about the bracket and then two drops of rain were blown into my right ear bringing common sense. 

If it doesn't last, at least i know there is other options (rogue parts)


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Thanks for the how to Otomodo. I thought it would be easier. Hopefully the alternator is good and lasts a while.


----------



## otomodo (May 23, 2008)

quadraria10 said:


> Thanks for the how to Otomodo. I thought it would be easier. Hopefully the alternator is good and lasts a while.


It's easier than you think. 
Since everything was factory installed, there was no rust inside of the threads, only a bit at the tip. 
The 10mm bolts inside of the wheel were too rusty, two broke inside. I had to drill and extract. 

To do it agains it would be a 1/2h job depending on the beer service from the wife


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Yup everything is easier when the wife is providing beer service...
Why she even got me one last night during the awesome Sens victory over the Rangers!!!


----------



## otomodo (May 23, 2008)

Well after 2 weeks the alternator is holding on. 
Only thing i m worried is that i m getting between 14,3v cold to 13,6v hot. Timing advance, hot, is between 1 and 5 degrees when it was at 12 degrees. I 'll check the spark plugs. 
High idle symptom is now on and when i cleaned all the brakes(the honda is sold), I've found out the left ball joint is loose. This might explain the shake at high speed. 
.


----------



## X-hale (Apr 17, 2017)

14.3 V is perfect. It may get lower when hot just because the engine has been running for a while and the battery is fully charged up. Try checking the output cold and hot with some accessories turned on and at the same rpm each time.


----------



## otomodo (May 23, 2008)

I m using different apps on my phone to monitor the engine. When hot, at different rpm s and speed, the voltage doesn't change. It stays at 13,6v to 13,8v.
What s worrying me is the timing advance between 1 and 5 degrees, when it was at 12 degrees before.


----------



## otomodo (May 23, 2008)

Well after a idle relearn procedure done, everything seems to be back to normal operation.








No codes stored in the ecu


----------

